# Support Group for Those with low HCG...



## Tina_TTC2

Hello all... I am one of those that is in a waiting/holding period to see if this pregnancy will survive.

I have posted a few times - but I think there are more of us out there, and thought it might be a good thing to have a few of us get together for support.

Please - everyone is welcome - as positive encouragement from those that have made it past the danger zone (I'd say the 10-12 week period initially) - but maybe this can be a central location for those of us in the emotional struggle wondering day to day if that day will bring the bleeding and miscarriage.

The nurse told me that there is always a chance, but from all of her years of experience, this does not look like a good pregnancy, so I am hanging on by a thread...

Anyone else out there struggling too? 

Hugs, love, and support going out to us all.

Tina


----------



## Tina_TTC2

just wanted to add that My nausea pretty much went away a couple of days ago. I have some sensitivity to foods and aversions to things. Some smells turn my stomach, but I dont wake up sick like I was. 

I had a tiny tinge of spotting yesterday - nothing today. And i am beginning to wonder if the cortisone shot I had last thursday has had an impact. since it was so early in the pregnancy I wonder if it disrupted something.

I just have to wait...

Tina


----------



## BellaBlu

Hi Tina.
This is my first pregnancy and I didn't have repeat bloods done as the doctor didn't seem concerned.. but my hcg was only 37 at 4 weeks & 5 days according to my LMP.
I did alot of research, especially nervous because I know how common miscarriage is and since this is my first, I didn't know much of what to expect. All I know was that it sounded very low. 
They told me that it can be caused from late implantation, ovulating later than usual.. etc. 
I've decided not to ask for another set and just do everything right. I'm now at 6 weeks + 3 days and everything seems to be fine. I'm definitely still pregnant. Boobs hurt, Fatigue, Cramping on occasion. (today I had bad cramps, scared me.. but no bleeding yet.)

It seems we're all in a waiting game. I've got my first ultrasound on the 24th. So I'm just being patient and praying that I'm one of the "Low starters" for HCG. After all, it is possible! :shrug: If you don't mind me asking, what were your numbers?


----------



## Tina_TTC2

my problem wasn't just low numbers - but worse - they were not doubling. The figure is a minimum of 66% every 48 hours, mine was about 26%. My first number at 704 at just 5 wks, then 899 48 hours later. Not good at all.. I'd probably have more hope but when the nausea faded on top of everything else - I just am thinking it can go either way, with a good outcome less likely. 

I hope i am wrong!

Good luck to us all.

Tina


----------



## cole2009

Hello,
I am 5 weeks and 3 days, the clinic is saying 6 weeks and 5 days based on a 28 day cycle. I have 35-37 day cycles, I ovulated between the 23cd or 24cd got a positive opk on cd23. at 13dpo beta was 48, on 8/3 beta was 2387, on 8/5 beta was 3884. The doctor said my numbers rised, but did not double, so she said that my pregnancy was not normal. They did a ultrasound on 8/3, which showed a sac and nothing else I would have been 5 weeks not 6weeks like they were dating me at. They did a second one on 8/5 and nothing much changed seen sac and nothing else. She asked me if I wanted to keep the pregnancy I said yes, because things can change and even the doctors are not sure what is going on. They want me to come back for another scan next wed., but i am not I will wait till more time has passed first. All these early scans just is upseting can cause a lot of panic and worry. If I didn't have diabetes I would not have had the early scan, I have seen information on the internet that if you have a tipped or retro uterus it could make it harder to see things on a early scan. I have a tipped back uterus so I am hoping maybe this is the case, I guess only time will tell. I will be praying for eveyone and myself.


----------



## CelticNiamh

cole2009 said:


> Hello,
> I am 5 weeks and 3 days, the clinic is saying 6 weeks and 5 days based on a 28 day cycle. I have 35-37 day cycles, I ovulated between the 23cd or 24cd got a positive opk on cd23. at 13dpo beta was 48, on 8/3 beta was 2387, on 8/5 beta was 3884. The doctor said my numbers rised, but did not double, so she said that my pregnancy was not normal. They did a ultrasound on 8/3, which showed a sac and nothing else I would have been 5 weeks not 6weeks like they were dating me at. They did a second one on 8/5 and nothing much changed seen sac and nothing else. She asked me if I wanted to keep the pregnancy I said yes, because things can change and even the doctors are not sure what is going on. They want me to come back for another scan next wed., but i am not I will wait till more time has passed first. All these early scans just is upseting can cause a lot of panic and worry. If I didn't have diabetes I would not have had the early scan, I have seen information on the internet that if you have a tipped or retro uterus it could make it harder to see things on a early scan. I have a tipped back uterus so I am hoping maybe this is the case, I guess only time will tell. I will be praying for eveyone and myself.

I could slap your doc, I hate the way even though you tell them I know when I ovulated they still try and date you from the text book 28 day cycle thing!!! I say you are right its to early to see any thing! a lot of people dont see much on till maybe 7 weeks! by the way I say your levels are quite good! 

If you are towards the 6 week + 4 to 5 days you should hopefully see something FX


----------



## CelticNiamh

PS HCG can take 72 hours to double when you hit the 1000 numbers! just bear that in mind


----------



## Tina_TTC2

It's good to see people posting - I have faith that everything will be ok. We never know what this current pregnancy will bring - and those of us in this extra limbo-like state are even more frustrated.

The one thing that keeps me going is that if this DOES not work out, I have heard that getting pregnant again after m/c can happen pretty quickly - that you are more fertile. So i hope and pray all is well, but if not, I hold onto the possibility of another bean soon!! 


Oh and one last note - while I had a 'tinge' of color in my cm, maybe 2 or 3 times in the past 2-3 days when wiping, it was not more than that. I had a LOT more spotting with my first pregnancy - actually blood then. I also had some increased nausea last night - and I rationalized this to mean that the HCG was increasing if my nausea was. That has to be good right? 

Thank you all!!

Tina


----------



## serendippy

I got a BFP last thursday but it was very faint..since then ive had 5 faint bfp's..none of them have increased in darkness and to top it all i got a not pregnant on a digi this morning. Af is due today and i normally ahve a day or two of spotting before AF..there has been no sign of spotting and no sign that AF might show.
I can only assume that my HCG levels are not doubling which isnt a good sign :-(
Gonna go docs tomoz


----------



## Faerie

Hello ladies. When I went for my nuchal scan, so at 12 weeks, I was told my hcg levels were so low as to show there was no pregnancy - however there was a live and kicking baby on the screen.

I then went through weeks of extra tests, scans and worry before finally been given the all clear at 22 weeks. My baby is as normal as is possible to tell via US.

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## clownfish

can i join too? I have had spotting for a few days, stopped last Wed/Thurs.. 

had HCG done, 8,900 at 5w ... but then only 10,500 2 days later... :(

Confused because the first level is so high for 5w... but then it only went up a tiny bit... 


Had a scan, not ectopic, sac there, no fetal pole... Dr said too early, so re-scan in 7 to 10 days... 

total limbo... so, so hard to cope with, glad of the company... :)


----------



## Tina_TTC2

You are absolutely welcome - sorry I meant to post on this yesterday - I still get hit with fatigue and I think I read this and THOUGHT i replied but was tired so probably forgot to hit Enter.

LOL - 

Welcome!

I posted on my other thread - HCG Levels not doubling - but I just had another blood draw, and am hoping for better news tomorrow. 

Tina


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hi Ladies. I am kinda in limbo as well. I am not sure my levels are low but I don't know what to compare too. At 10dpo my levels were 33 and 3 days later at 13dpo they were 222. I go back this thursday to have them retested. My dr seemed happy with my numbers since I wasn't even 4 weeks yet. But I have had 3 mcs and so I am scared silly. Do those numbers sound low?


----------



## KiraLeigh

Hello ladies, mind if I join you?

I had my HCG taken on the 25th which came back at 370. I had a very heavy bleed and suspected miscarriage but my test results for yesterday have gone up to 1471.

My levels are rising very slowly but not doubling.


----------



## clownfish

My next scan is booked for Friday AM... desperately hoping that it was an HCG blip! 

Scary this HCG testing stuff... 

Hope everyone else is hanging in OK. xx


----------



## Katnmouse

I have all the pregnancy symptoms (including having grown a cup size in the last 3 weeks) but my beta hcg comes back showing not pregnant. I'm going to have a scan on Thursday to see if by body is playing tricks on me or not.


----------



## ncmommy

I'm in the waiting game too. I have had 2mcs. Got my levels checked on Monday and at 5 weeks was 988, I go back tomorrow to do the second blood draw and am soooo scared! I had some spotting since Sunday and I'm trying to stay positive but it feels like exactly what happened last time. I really don't want to go through that again!

Here's to hoping everyones levels are good!


----------



## Tina_TTC2

I believe I posted on my other thread on this as well - but my levels jumped to 1700 -

so they are:

8/2 704
8/4 899
8/9 1700


so from 900 to 1700 in 5 days

considering it's supposed to double in about 72 hours, it didn't quite double in 5 days so it's not good. They did go up but really not enough. 

so as of today I am 6 wks, so at 5wks 6 days it was 1700. Technically I am in the range, but I think the expected is around 5000 or better by now so I'm at the low low end of the spectrum.


I have an ultrasound scheduled for Thursday at 11:15 am. I am taking Thursday and Friday off just so I have some time to mentally recover for potential bad news. At this point, I don't think anything will make me feel better. Even if they DO see a heartbeat (which I believe is unlikely as I think it needs to have hcg levels of 5000) but even if they did see one, I'd be apprehensive from the extremely slow rise of HCG.


I swear it's the suspense. If I KNEW it wasn't going to be viable, I'd be able to deal with it. The problem is NOT knowing. It's VERY stressful.

Good luck to us all and all of our Little Beans - I pray that they will be as STICKY as STICKY can be!! And HEALTHY!

Tina


----------



## cheree89

Hi everyone -

I have been lurking in TTC and now in first trimester. I had my hCG tested on Monday at 13 or 14 dpo and the number was only 33. I asked for the test since the home test lines were not getting darker (first bfp on Friday). I go again tomorrow to retest. I was very worried, but since Monday my symptoms have increased exponentially. I am optimistic that my levels will be much higher.

Best of luck to you all!


----------



## AshlieLynn

I'm here too... I have been waiting almost 2 weeks to finally be able to see if everything is ok with my little bean.
I had hcg tested at 6 weeks . first test was around 8,900, 2 days later went up to 12,900. it did increase, but did not double. 
and i also had a u/s at 6 weeks which only shown a sac with no fetal pole.. i have another u/s appointment next monday and i will be 9 weeks by then.. so hopefully i will get to see my healthy baby.
my symptoms are getting worse by day, so i am taking that as good news until i can finally see it for myself..

i wish the best for us all.


----------



## croydongirl

I had a m/c at 5 1/5 weeks in Feb, and am now at 17 dpo. I got my faint + at 10 dpo and it has been the longest week of my life. I am going in to get the first of my hcg level tests tomorrow morning but I have been having strong cramps and spotting today. I am so scared that the results will not be good and this pregnancy will not got to term either. Praying for you and asking for a miracle. I will update when i get my results but it is hard to have hope right now.


----------



## camishantel

hey ladies I have been where you are and want to let you know that at 4w my hcg was 31 at 4w1 day 51 and 4w5d 293 so mine are low but are doubling.. I went for scan today at 5w6d and seen a hb and dr is very pleased so you can start out with what sems like low numbers and be fine... my dr is not doing another hcg unless I get a bleed or not enough growth due to the fact that once your numbers get in the 1000's it can take longer to double and once above 10,000 can actually level out... here is my scan pic hb is brighter spot in lower right hand side
 



Attached Files:







5w6d.jpeg
File size: 3.4 KB
Views: 237


----------



## Natsby

HI, I´m in limbo too, I have been posting on Embo´s thread because she had the same problem. I don´t know what my hcg level is because here the hospital send all the results to the gyny or midwife, and no one will let me speak to either of them until my appointment. Thank God my waiting is over tomorrow and I can finally talk to someone. I had a scan last sat which showed a sac and fetal pole measuring 6 weeks but no hb. I thought I was 8 weeks, so now we are waiting to see if the dates are wrong or if I had a missed mc at 6 weeks. This week in limbo has been hellish especially as i lost my last pregnancy at 6 weeks in October 2009 and we had been trying since then for this one. My heart go out to all of you playing the waiting game fingers crossed for all of us.


----------



## clownfish

camishantel said:


> hey ladies I have been where you are and want to let you know that at 4w my hcg was 31 at 4w1 day 51 and 4w5d 293 so mine are low but are doubling.. I went for scan today at 5w6d and seen a hb and dr is very pleased so you can start out with what sems like low numbers and be fine... my dr is not doing another hcg unless I get a bleed or not enough growth due to the fact that once your numbers get in the 1000's it can take longer to double and once above 10,000 can actually level out... here is my scan pic hb is brighter spot in lower right hand side

Great news for you! :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## BeautifulD

Im having the same problem according to dates i should be seven weeks according to the scan there is nothing there according to hcg levels they are low.... find out tomorrow if they have doubled its very harsh X


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Cami thanks for sharing your bright note with us and giving us hope. :)


----------



## croydongirl

Praying for all of us playing this waiting game. Trusting that God has our little ones in his hands.


----------



## ettegirb21

I'd love to join you all. My first beta was 32, then 2 days later it more than tripled to 114. Today (72 hours later) it's at 227. My progesterone was only at 3.9 on Friday, so I started progesterone in oil shots. I hope it's not too late to save this pregnancy. I've been having cramping/aching and this afternoon, a lot of sharp pains in my lower left abdomen. I'm so nervous. I am spending another butt-load of money on Wednesday to see where my levels are at. Just wish I didn't have to wait.


----------



## camishantel

Ladies how is everyone doing??? 
ette- I hope everything goes good....


----------



## Tina_TTC2

I just wanted to add that 1 week later, my numbers went from 1700 to 2721 - so 7 days and they never even doubled. as low as they are, there is still a baby in there with a heart beat. 

From everything I have read - I will be 7 weeks tomorrow, and to only have a 2721 level - WITH a heartbeat - It just feels surreal...

Tina


----------



## camishantel

normally once they find a baby and heartbeat they stop doing HCG as the numbers don't mean as much which is why my dr stopped doing them and so far so good... I went to hospital sat and baby measured 6 weeks(3days behind) but heartbeat was 180.. dr said not to worry about the 3 days behind as it is easy to be a couple days off this early


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies. I had forgot to update my last levels at 20dpo were rather well. I will have no more levels done but I will being seeing the dr on thursday. TIna hang in there hun we are all praying for you and your bean


----------



## camishantel

I see the dr thursday as well.... ms has hit again at 6:30pm... seems like once a day the last 2 days but the night isn't over yet


----------



## Hunnybear

Has anyone here gotten progesterone levels tested and does anyone know if there is a correlation between hcg and progesterone? Early on I had low hcg and numbers not doubling and it turned out my progesterone was also low. I started 2x a day suppositories and my ch started rising appropriately afterwards as well. dunno why exactly but that was my experience.


----------



## ettegirb21

Hunnybear said:


> Has anyone here gotten progesterone levels tested and does anyone know if there is a correlation between hcg and progesterone? Early on I had low hcg and numbers not doubling and it turned out my progesterone was also low. I started 2x a day suppositories and my ch started rising appropriately afterwards as well. dunno why exactly but that was my experience.

From my research I believe there is a correlation. Progesterone is needed to sustain the corpus luteum until the placenta takes over. So if progesterone is low, the CL might not be strong enough & hcg may not go up---I know this now b/c I had 2 miscarriages & upon getting my second beta this pregnancy I asked for a progesterone test. My progesterone was only at 3.9 (should be around 20)!!! I'm not making progesterone & I wasn't absorbing the suppositories that I was on. I'm doing shots of progesterone now, so I am hoping we caught the problem early enough to sustain this pregnancy (I'm only 4w3d), although my count is only going up by 66% now.... Anyways, with all of that said, I think hcg & progesterone are correlated since the corpus luteum is reliant upon progesterone. 

Does any of that make sense? 

Hoping everything goes well for both of us.


----------



## mislaww

Hi! I hope I can join too. This thread is a great idea. I'm hopeful for all of you!

I'm 8 wks 6 days after suffering a mmc. 

I had low HCG test results at 4wks and 5 wks, they doubled within 72 hours, but barely and the numbers were low. Our gp pretty much had us prepared for another miscarriage. We saw a healthy heartbeat at our scan last monday. So that's good news! 

But it's still hard not to worry. We haven't tested again. We did test progesterone at the same time - those numbers (thank heavens!) were apparently normal. I'm losing my mind worrying that I'm having another mmc.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Hunnybear

ettegirb21 said:


> Hunnybear said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone here gotten progesterone levels tested and does anyone know if there is a correlation between hcg and progesterone? Early on I had low hcg and numbers not doubling and it turned out my progesterone was also low. I started 2x a day suppositories and my ch started rising appropriately afterwards as well. dunno why exactly but that was my experience.
> 
> From my research I believe there is a correlation. Progesterone is needed to sustain the corpus luteum until the placenta takes over. So if progesterone is low, the CL might not be strong enough & hcg may not go up---I know this now b/c I had 2 miscarriages & upon getting my second beta this pregnancy I asked for a progesterone test. My progesterone was only at 3.9 (should be around 20)!!! I'm not making progesterone & I wasn't absorbing the suppositories that I was on. I'm doing shots of progesterone now, so I am hoping we caught the problem early enough to sustain this pregnancy (I'm only 4w3d), although my count is only going up by 66% now.... Anyways, with all of that said, I think hcg & progesterone are correlated since the corpus luteum is reliant upon progesterone.
> 
> Does any of that make sense?
> 
> Hoping everything goes well for both of us.Click to expand...


Yup yup basically same response I got. Im just surprised all of these ladies suffering with low HCG have not been tested for progesterone as well as HCG is more of a hormone that is CAUSED by the pregnancy and progesterone affects the OUTCOME of the pregnancy.


----------



## Amos2009

mislaww said:


> Hi! I hope I can join too. This thread is a great idea. I'm hopeful for all of you!
> 
> I'm 8 wks 6 days after suffering a mmc.
> 
> I had low HCG test results at 4wks and 5 wks, they doubled within 72 hours, but barely and the numbers were low. Our gp pretty much had us prepared for another miscarriage. We saw a healthy heartbeat at our scan last monday. So that's good news!
> 
> But it's still hard not to worry. We haven't tested again. We did test progesterone at the same time - those numbers (thank heavens!) were apparently normal. I'm losing my mind worrying that I'm having another mmc.
> 
> Good luck to everyone!


Can I ask what your levels were? I have had 2 done- started at 97 on a Thursday and on Monday they were 443. So they have doubled correctly but obviously still pretty low. 

Tina- what have your levels been?


----------



## Tina_TTC2

Hi!

I called my doctor yesterday and asked about progesterone. The Dr (an OBGYN, not a fertility specialist) said that there isn't any proof that Progesterone will help, and that if it's going to miscarry it's because of a chromosomal defect. On the same note though, she said that it won't hurt to 'try' and prescribed suppositories. My pharmacy had to order a special kit to make them, so I will pick them up today. I'm a bit worried as she prescribed them without testing my levels so I don't know if it's enough or too much? 

My levels were as follows:

8/2 704 just shy of 5 wks
8/4 899 (2 days later)
8/9 1700 just shy of 6 wks
8/15 2721 (2 days shy of 7 wks)

so can you see how low?? and not doubling! or anything close to it.

They DID see a heartbeat on 8/12 (Last thursday) and 8/15(sunday) - so it looks good from that aspect. Everything LOOKED ok on ultrasound on Thursay, but I was passing blood clots friday morning(tiny tiny pieces) and again on Sunday so went to the ER. They found a bleed near the implantation site.

What irritates me is that my dr never once mentioned progesterone. Had I not asked about it - we'd never have gotten any feedback. I don't know if it WILL make a difference, but it sucks that they don't offer it straight off or test for it.

On that note, should I be worried that i might get too much? since they never tested me we have no idea if I even need it - so if I am producing normal amounts will the supplements hurt anything I wonder? 

Tina


----------



## clownfish

Tina, if your progesterone is low it doesn't matter if the pregnancy is viable or not, you'll shed the womb lining and lose the pregnancy. Surely if I know that your Doc should? 

There are many reasons for miscarriage. Low progesterone, tiny blood clots in your blood, chromosome fault, low HCG (although I don't know if this is a cause, or result if you see what I mean... And lots more reasons that I don't know much about... 

The problem is unless you've had 3 miscarriages then no one seems too interested in investigating. Keep pushing your doc for answers, although I'm not sure they should be prescribing stuff they seemingly no nothing about.

I do think once you have a heartbeat though them the chances of loss ate lower. X


----------



## ettegirb21

Needing some input....

Here are my levels....I'm super stressed....

Wed. 8/11- 34
Fri. 8/13- 114 (more than tripled)---Progesterone 3.9
Mon. 8/16- 227 (up 66%)----------Progesterone above 20
Wed. 8/18- 344 (up 51%)---------Progesterone above 20

They had me start progesterone shots on 8/13 when my progesterone came back so low. I'm just afraid it was too late, especially now that my hcg is rising even slower....They want me to come in on August 30th for an ultrasound. I'm going to ask for more bloodwork either this Friday or next Monday....sucks, being on the progesterone shots if I go miscarry, the symptoms will most likely be masked. I am praying for a miracle.....Any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## mislaww

Amos - at 4 wks 1d, they were 167 which is fine (although my doctor said it's low, my sister who's a GP said it's okay and that my doctor was a douchebag for saying otherwise!). At 5 wks 0d, they were 837, which is low, and is doubling within 72 hours, but barely. My doctor was apprehensive about that number too (but he didn't do the math). My sister did the math, and she said it's okay, but her prime role is to calm me down so I'm still apprehensive. Funny how that works. I'm trying to have PMA but it's hard!

Amos, your numbers look fine according to my sister, anyway. Fingers crossed you see your little bean's heartbeat soon!


----------



## Amos2009

Yeah, my numbers started out super low, but they are still doubling so as long as they keep doing that I will be happy!


----------



## ladienell

Hi Ladies im wondering if anyone has had a hcg level of 4 and still ended up pregnant. I am having multiple pregnancy signs. My doctors want me back in a week for more blood work im hoping for a rise in my levels. Wish me luck


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Good luck hun. How many dpo are you? I was 10dpo with a level of 33. I have a friend who's first level was 9 and so far all is well for her. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Heather1

Tina_TTC2 said:


> my problem wasn't just low numbers - but worse - they were not doubling. The figure is a minimum of 66% every 48 hours, mine was about 26%. My first number at 704 at just 5 wks, then 899 48 hours later. Not good at all.. I'd probably have more hope but when the nausea faded on top of everything else - I just am thinking it can go either way, with a good outcome less likely.
> 
> I hope i am wrong!
> 
> Good luck to us all.
> 
> Tina

I am nearly the same as you! I believe I have a longer cycle (31 days) and a short luteal phase (doctors never take those kinds of things into consideration when predicting your due date), so by their estimates I should be 7 week, 4 days. My my own prediction (with the help of the internet) I am only about 6 weeks, 6 days. Little off, but big deal, right?

The real problem was when I got my lab work done. I got my first beta and it was 596 (way low for 6w3d - which is what they said I was but normal for the 5 week range. At the time I hadn't done my research yet, so I was FREAKING out.)

When I got my second beta 50 hours later, it was only 825. It didn't double, but luckily did go up (73% I figured - I am such a psycho). 

I haven't had much nausea - especially lately. I have had two instances of brown spotting that lasted longer than a day. I have had a miscarriage before. I am really scared, but am trying to be hopeful and not stress out until I get my first ultrasound (in a holding pattern with insurance right now - soooo frustrating). 

Sending hope to all of us! Wishing for the best and hoping everything works out as it should!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Babywisher19

Im scared- Got my first BFP yesterday and period was due today. I want this pregnancy to last so bad! x


----------



## ladienell

i really dont kno when i ovulated because i started what i thought wuz my period nov. 25. It lasted about 4 days i began spottiong again around 6 after i finished n the spotting started getting a lil heavier 2 days ago so i went to the er they did a blood test n said thet my hcg level is 4 n i have to come in next week to c if my levels are going up or down. There are alot of other symptoms i am having tho.


----------



## mislaww

I see this thread has resurrected itself. I thought I'd give you an update - quite a few of us are happy and healthy in second tri and moving on to third imminently, but there have also been some terribly sad losses. 

My fingers are crossed for you ladies. PMA!


----------



## srpryor

Hi i'm 24 and my husband and I have been trying for several months to get pregnant. I took an at home pregnancy test every morning on the 9th 10th and 11th and they were all positive. So of course we were very excited. I made an appointment for the 13th and they did a blood test for hcg and on the 14th i got my results and it was only a 9. So on the 17th they did another hcg blood test, i got the results on the 20th and it was still at 9. They did another blood test. I took another at home pregnancy test just to see what it would say and it still said pregnant. I got the results the 22nd and the hcg level went to 11. They did another blood hcg test, got the results today (the 24th) and it was a 12. :(
Has this happend to anyone else?? I'm trying to stay excited but this is very stressful since i've had a different nurse each time and none of them have really told me anything. The first day of my last period was December 14 and my cycle is every 26 days.


----------



## yellow610

srpryor said:


> Hi i'm 24 and my husband and I have been trying for several months to get pregnant. I took an at home pregnancy test every morning on the 9th 10th and 11th and they were all positive. So of course we were very excited. I made an appointment for the 13th and they did a blood test for hcg and on the 14th i got my results and it was only a 9. So on the 17th they did another hcg blood test, i got the results on the 20th and it was still at 9. They did another blood test. I took another at home pregnancy test just to see what it would say and it still said pregnant. I got the results the 22nd and the hcg level went to 11. They did another blood hcg test, got the results today (the 24th) and it was a 12. :(
> Has this happend to anyone else?? I'm trying to stay excited but this is very stressful since i've had a different nurse each time and none of them have really told me anything. The first day of my last period was December 14 and my cycle is every 26 days.

I'm going through the same exact thing... levels are 64, 70, 77. Going to the doctor tomorrow to "discuss" these results. I came to terms that it's not a viable pregnancy/ chemical (as she put it over the phone). I'm sorry.. I know how much this sucks. Can't help but hope and I will for you also. :hugs:


----------



## RebeccaR19

At 4 weeks, my hCG was only something like 25-27. I was so nervous because I'd come on here and I felt like all these other women had it in the 100s and high 100s at that! When I first got my blood test, I was hoping to hear "Congratulations, you're pregnant!" Instead I heard, "We need to do more testing to make sure the pregnancy is viable." Imagine now nerve-wracking that is. Well, I went back and my hCG had more than tripled. BUT it still wasn't nearly as high as the other women who reported their hCG levels.

Let's just say that now I'm 16+4 with a healthy pregnancy, an active little one, who has had a strong heartbeat this whole way through.

Don't let hCG levels frighten you.


----------



## hollyw79

Figured I'd post this in this thread too for any other thoughts:

So I just got home from the ER.. quite a traumatic day honestly. I've been feeling SO sick like I've had the flu or something and my OB wouldn't see me- then my OB calls me this afternoon to tell me my HCG levels didn't increase like they would like them too- 2500 last Wednesday, 2900 on Friday~ so it didn't double. Today in the ER- it was 4400. So it's increasing- but not doubling. They did an internal u/s and saw a heartbeat and said I was measuring 6 weeks- and the heart rate was 78- that seems pretty low based off of everything I've read. I'm wondering if this pregnancy is doomed to fail What is everyone's thoughts on this?? Should I be prepared for a miscarriage or am I worrying too much? I really would like some honest feedback so I can be prepared more emotionally if it results to that. Has anyone had levels that don't rise like they should or initially low heart rates to begin with?? I'd appreciate everyone's prayers


----------



## inperfected

Hugs Holly! I think there are cases where it's all fine, but I know with a low heartrate, and HCG, the chances of it all being 100% fine are lower, but then you could be fine also! :( It's so hard isn't it...

I had HCG that was doubling every 12 days (from 4000 to 8000 approx) so I get the stress of slow HCG (along with pain and bleeding - we were so sure we'd lost it), but we are still holding in there at 9-10 weeks (stupid midwife put me back but I KNOW my dates)... *hugs*


----------



## happigail

I'm sat waiting for the second batch of results. I know this pregnancy is not viable, little bean doesn't seem to want to leave although I have had unbearable pain.. No bleeding.


----------



## jlta89

RebeccaR19 said:


> At 4 weeks, my hCG was only something like 25-27. I was so nervous because I'd come on here and I felt like all these other women had it in the 100s and high 100s at that! When I first got my blood test, I was hoping to hear "Congratulations, you're pregnant!" Instead I heard, "We need to do more testing to make sure the pregnancy is viable." Imagine now nerve-wracking that is. Well, I went back and my hCG had more than tripled. BUT it still wasn't nearly as high as the other women who reported their hCG levels.
> 
> Let's just say that now I'm 16+4 with a healthy pregnancy, an active little one, who has had a strong heartbeat this whole way through.
> 
> Don't let hCG levels frighten you.

This had made me feel soo much better found out monday with a hpt that i was pregnant and was totally thrilled and was so excited for my dr visit Tuesday but when i went at 2:00pm my pg test there was faint and they said that the believed i was having another miscarriage so I came home devasted but i feel pregnant and my beta on monday was only 25.2 :-( which did nothing to ease my worries so I go again tomorrow morning and im sooo nervous I havent had any of the symptoms of last time bleeding pain etc and I believe i may only be one or two weeks! thanks so much and good luck everyone<3


----------



## mrsedwards1

i went to the doc today and he said at four weeks my hcg levels are low and are not mulitply quick enough he want to terminate the pregnacy what is a normal level for 4 weeks i was at 752 then went to 856 can anyone help


----------



## hockey24

bump -

could have used this thread a few weeks ago when my beta's were coming in low. 

So far I'm still in it with a confirmed heart beat at 6 weeks!


----------



## Fluffyangel

Is it at all possible?? I know they say if under 5, there is no pregnancy, but..


Hi, just wondered if it was possible to still be pregnant even though my hcg level in blood test was 1.2. I am on day 50 since last period, and my cycle is usually 35-42. My ovulation was on the 27th of July. I am going insane, and keep thinking over and over through all what has happened to me since ovulation, and cannot work it out! Am I pregnant or not??

My symptoms: so so tired, I now sleep at least 10 hours every 24 hours, I felt lots of twinges, pulling, stabbing in my uterus/ovaries, but now nothing. I have been hotter since ovulation, headaches every day, massive stomach, I look like 7 months pregnant, emotional, cravings, .... Even implantation bleeding 6 days after sex! Oh, and lots of vaginal discharge, sweet normal smell, clear, stretchy, sometimes creamy, or even snotty. 

After 20 poas, and bfn, I went to the docs and got a blood test. She called and told me am not pregnant. So I am lost. I thought I knew my body..and it is a joke, I look at myself in the mirror, and I get a reminder, a big one, my tummy..I still don't have my period. Can anyone enlighten me please? Could I be really pregnant on that level? Also suddenly my thyroid became underactive, got the tests last week, and I believed it could have been the pregnancy..help..


----------



## Boomama

Faerie said:


> Hello ladies. When I went for my nuchal scan, so at 12 weeks, I was told my hcg levels were so low as to show there was no pregnancy - however there was a live and kicking baby on the screen.
> 
> I then went through weeks of extra tests, scans and worry before finally been given the all clear at 22 weeks. My baby is as normal as is possible to tell via US.
> 
> Good luck to you all :hugs:

Hi Faerie.. Do you know what you're hcg levels were earlier in your pregnancy? Based on LMP I am 11 weeks, but docs thought I was around 5 weeks when I should have been 9 weeks. Two hcg results were 139.5 then dropped to 59.5 3 days later. I also had a light bleed around 10 weeks based on LMP, and they are expecting me to miscarry.


----------



## happycloud

Boomama, so sorry you're going through this. It does sound like it's not going to happen with it dropping like that. It happened to me a year ago. 
I found this thread through a search because I'm in limbo too. I'm about 4 1/2 - 5 weeks along.
9/24: 31 hcg 4w4d
9/26: 119 hcg 4w6d

So it quadrupled, but still is so so low for 4/5 weeks. It seems like most women are like 500-2000 at this point.


----------



## BigBird73

hCG taken yesterday at 5W2D and it was only 75. This is my fourth pregnancy in twenty months - I lost my first three babies and my heart is broken. I'm wondering if anyone has had levels this low and gone on to have a normal pregnancy - please?


----------



## coleynyc

:shrug: Hi - new to this forum so hope I'm posting right. 
iui: 11/20
first hcg: 12/4 - 7.3
second hcg: 12/6 - 11.3
HPT: 12/7: super light barely there 2nd line (preg test sensitivity of 25)

So, low, rising but not doubling. Drs said to be very guarded and that it does not look promising. We have been ttc for 18 months - got pregnant (blessed) within 2 months with our first daughter who will be turning 2 in Jan. I would love to have another one and give her a sibling. I am worried about a miscarriage and confused about all the info on the internet. Just looking for some positive stories in similar situations although I know I shouldn't get my hopes up. Or maybe just some empathy from people who are also worried sick when they're not supposed to be stressed. Good luck all!


----------



## coleynyc

Good luck worried sick! My best friend had very low levels and just gave birth to a BIG bouncing baby boy so hope for similar happy results for you. So sorry for your heartache. :(


----------



## Ishie

I got my bfp 1 day before period was due. Was thrilled and pretty much had all the symptoms. Took another test a few days later and it was neg. took another & neg again. Decided to call ob to see what was going on. They had me get blood drawn & go to another doc who was available same day. They tested hcg and said it was low and called me that night to say that I m/c. I started spotting lightly that night. Got upset and emotional but accepted it as gods will. 

The weird thing was that the next day my normal ob called and said we need to repeat the tests. Waiting for the results now but the weird thing is that I feel pg. Very light spotting, but hardly anything and I didn't pass anything like tissue. I did have two prior m/c and both felt very different. This is killing me, I just want to know. 

My heart goes out to all you ladies in the same or similar situations. It is pretty hard not to have answers!


----------



## pola17

Hey! I have a positive story to share!!!

CD1 was oct 31st. DH and I :sex: from CD12-15. By "14DPO" (22nd dec) got BFN. 
A week later, On dec 2nd, tested and got a BFP. 
First beta came low! 130. I got that on dec 4th. 
By 6th December I got only 185 and progesterone was going down. 
My doctor prepared me for the worst: it was either an ectopic, or miscarriage. 

He sent me home to be on bed rest and take 200mg of progesterone. 
Today, 5 days later (today) my results were 1600! More than double!

Also, I got an ultrasound today, and saw a gestational sac inside my uterus! But it's measuring 4 weeks... In 5 days, from that last emergency ultrasound when we couldn't see anything! 

So it turns out that because of my PCOS I ovulated later, which solved this mistery. 

I'm still in bed rest and on progesterone, but never lose faith on those hcg!


----------



## Niks

Hello ladies

I am also currently facing issues with low Hcg.

My First day of LMP was 03rd of November but I did not ovulate untill Cd17. I did a HPT on 17dpo and got a BFN.
Finally on 20dpo I got a faint Positive and again on 21 dpo I confirmed it with a CB digital which said I am pregnant and 1-2 weeks.
The same day I got a beta done and it came to be 112 though my progesterone levels were good 60. I go for a second test today but I am scared to death... I dont know what to expect.

Do I still have any hope... I have symptoms like sore bbs, tiredness... I dont have any pains.


----------



## justhoping

with my first son...

my hcg was 6 at 4 weeks a few days and it rose very very slow, he is now 12 yrs old...;)


----------



## Niks

justhoping said:


> with my first son...
> 
> my hcg was 6 at 4 weeks a few days and it rose very very slow, he is now 12 yrs old...;)

Thanks for your story it really gives me hope.


----------



## justhoping

Niks said:


> justhoping said:
> 
> 
> with my first son...
> 
> my hcg was 6 at 4 weeks a few days and it rose very very slow, he is now 12 yrs old...;)
> 
> Thanks for your story it really gives me hope.Click to expand...

it just goes to show that we know a heck of alot sooner then we used to yrs ago when most did not find out till 2 or three months in, so of course the numbers where higher...

all my babies where born with me having super low and slow rising hormones i actually think its normal...and if you look it up all charts will give you and show that everyone here is just about where they should be..

look up hcg charts.....you will see....your not low..

and docs i have no idea why they scare so many people soooooo early...

i have m/c too but with both my numbers where the same....:nope:


----------



## Supa

Hey guys im so glad I found this post. If you would read my post and help that would be great.

Although I forgot to add to my post that i'm still experiencing symptoms. I even have a new one. My boobs are huge and sore and my nipples are sore. Plus i'm still very fatigued.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...-hcg-levels-help-me-please-im-so-worried.html


----------

